# new CPT CODES FOR 2018



## dalanicks@aol.com (Dec 8, 2017)

HI does anyone know what the new cpts codes for 2018 (if there are any for EYES) and if so where can I find them?

thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 8, 2017)

No changes to the following code ranges:


65091‑68899 Surgical Procedures on the Eye and Ocular Adnexa
92002‑92499 Ophthalmology Services and Procedures


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Dec 8, 2017)

hi coding king,

thank you, 

where can I find that?

Thanks


----------



## daedolos (Dec 8, 2017)

*There you go!*

http://www.navicure.com/assets/Navicure_Webinar_Handouts_CPT_Coding_Changes_2018.pdf

Peace
@_^
Get free CEUs from Navicure!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 8, 2017)

My company subscribes to CPT/HCPCS data files so i just used the add, change , deletion file. The PDF posted will help.


----------



## cassyjohnston (Feb 9, 2018)

*Does anyone know if 62321 cpt code changed to for 2018?*



CodingKing said:


> My company subscribes to CPT/HCPCS data files so i just used the add, change , deletion file. The PDF posted will help.


Does anyone know if the code 62321 changed in 2018? (interlaminar  cervical epidural injection).


----------



## dalanicks@aol.com (Feb 9, 2018)

*Does anyone know if 62321 cpt code changed to for 2018?*

no it has not


----------

